# Sites like tagless threads?



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey everyone im new to the forum :] 
Anyways my question is are there any websites that are able to do custom tags on your shirt and etc? 
i know about tagless threads but im wondering if there are any different sites that anyone knows of? 

thanks!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Try this company. This is from the vendors list to the left.

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you looking for printed tags or woven/printed?


----------



## PNP (May 25, 2007)

splathead said:


> Are you looking for printed tags or woven/printed?


Good question.

Printing your own, right on the inside of the back just under the garment tag could be a great idea!


----------



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh i ment like a website that does screenprinting/digital etc and also can do tags, all in one basically.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

VillainApparel said:


> Oh i ment like a website that does screenprinting/digital etc and also can do tags, all in one basically.


Yes, there are many. You should get a quote from them and also locally to save on shipping costs.


----------



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have a link for the sites?


----------



## landon13 (Apr 1, 2012)

just wanting to keep this thread going bc i am wanting to know the same thing...

basically just trying to price everything out and wondering if there are any places that will sell blanks but also print your tag/logo on the inside.

thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

landon13 said:


> just wanting to keep this thread going bc i am wanting to know the same thing...
> 
> basically just trying to price everything out and wondering if there are any places that will sell blanks but also print your tag/logo on the inside.
> 
> thanks!


We have a whole directory of companies that print t-shirts here: PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com 

Many of them will also relabel your t-shirts when they print for you.

If you're looking for a specific recommendation for a company, please post in our referrals area here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------

